# Hi from New Zealand



## glynn (Jun 7, 2014)

As the title says hi all from the south part of the world .
As it's winter down here even if it has been slow to arrive we have been putting up some videos on you tube on how we are doing some of our bee keeping.
I spend a fear bit of time on the net and like to try different things hope you enjoy the vids.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCPi0F9uKU2rAQ-8i9ViwCTQ


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource. Enjoy the winter break.


----------



## glynn (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks winter only just making itself known now very late we normally have had snow by now. We have 400 boxes and 5000 frames to get foundation into before we start the spring build up. being a beekeeper makes the year go very fast


----------



## glynn (Jun 7, 2014)

As we count down to our shortest day our hives are still humming along been so warm this year it's normally snow and frozen but we are only getting light frosts .
Today we had a low of -2c or 28f in 2012 we had -10c or 14f for ten days in a row and that was the high temp.
A quick video of some of our hives on the farm I will try and put up another of our double nucs they are also humming 

https://youtu.be/g_kv2RWrss8

Internet working tonight double nucs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8XaM5RCjXA


----------



## glynn (Jun 7, 2014)

Double Nuc doing really well happy beek

https://youtu.be/93i7re83f8E


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Looks good. Your bees are still raising brood...10 days before your winter solstice? No winter on the South Island? I recognize the NZ metal cover which everyone seems to use. Sharp corners aren't an issue?


----------



## glynn (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi Michael first of I'm a big fan of your beekeeping as you can see on some of my videos I use 5 frame nucs with supers a lot in my yards .

Yes this year has been very strange we had only a handful of frosts where we would have snow we are 40min from Christchurch and 45min from the southern alps so our weather is very changeable but not like this 

And our covers have a folded edge so not sharp we also use a plywood hive mat with bee space under


----------



## glynn (Jun 7, 2014)

Day after our shortest day and our closest city hit 22c today or 71.6f busy hives quick video
https://youtu.be/eoQzsHOn0uc


----------



## glynn (Jun 7, 2014)

just after our shortest day bees where hanging out at night filling up the feeders with bees unreal for this time of the year.

https://youtu.be/5Xb5DyVUVPw


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi Glynn welcome to Beesource from another NZ'er. 

Watched your last video that Kiwi accent sounds strange after listening to Americam ones 

More than 40 years ago I kept bees in your part of the world, was based in Leeston and Rakaia area, back then in those parts nearly all the hives were totally broodless this time of year. We didn't go opening or feeding them though.

Noticed you joined in 2014 but don't post till now?


----------



## glynn (Jun 7, 2014)

Forgot my password and have been on NZbees.net quite a bit I like to look on this site in winter to see bees in the sun.
Our hives are normally tucked up and quiet for winter but we have not had one so far hives have been flying bringing in tons of pollen I had a box of honey left on the hives in March but they have knocked that back already.
I feed my nucs all year round though looks like a good start to our bee year IF it stays like this the wattles are just starting and we have cherry blossom in Kirwee where we normally have snow ???
Good to hear other Kiwis on here though


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Yes well NZBees is good but here on Beesource there's access to a whole lot more research and knowledgeable people in just about any field such as science, electronics (when I needed info about an incubator), anything you can ask a question here and someone will know, plus the interest of seeing different ways to do things.

I've got a few nucs I'm feeding too, the hives though are pretty quiet more quiet than yours even I think. Lucky, there has been incessant rain for weeks and several sites I would not be able to get a vehicle anywhere near the bees. By your video it's looking a lot drier wher you are?


----------



## glynn (Jun 7, 2014)

Oldtimer said:


> Yes well NZBees is good but here on Beesource there's access to a whole lot more research and knowledgeable people in just about any field such as science, electronics (when I needed info about an incubator), anything you can ask a question here and someone will know, plus the interest of seeing different ways to do things.
> 
> I've got a few nucs I'm feeding too, the hives though are pretty quiet more quiet than yours even I think. Lucky, there has been incessant rain for weeks and several sites I would not be able to get a vehicle anywhere near the bees. By your video it's looking a lot drier wher you are?


Very dry down here but so warm it's not something I'm use to, started oxalic acid treatments as there is so much brood in the hives , even some of our nucs have 4 frames of brood want to put up some photos up but cant seem to work out how


----------



## glynn (Jun 7, 2014)

Hives pumping along getting frosts but such nice days been a cracker winter .
https://youtu.be/XkzLU7p-4ro


----------



## glynn (Jun 7, 2014)

What I do to pay for food and more bees
https://youtu.be/cE42rKt_SWQ


----------



## glynn (Jun 7, 2014)

What I do to pay for food and more bees
https://youtu.be/cE42rKt_SWQ


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

The Gang.


----------



## glynn (Jun 7, 2014)

A quick video of your observation hive take to schools ect

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mx7i7ycGJqo


----------



## glynn (Jun 7, 2014)

Spring is starting to kick off snow last week for the first time this year only lasted a day now every thing is going into overdrive 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vfvu1dSoyN4


----------



## glynn (Jun 7, 2014)

double post sorry


----------



## dansar (Jul 25, 2013)

Hey Glynn
Looks like your bees are moving faster than mine. I have Italian and Carniolan in the same apiary and in most cases the Carni have built up faster than the italians which is weird. The only brood break we had was in April for a couple of weeks then they kept a small palm sized patch going all winter.


----------



## glynn (Jun 7, 2014)

some more videos been flat out working at my day job and bees after work but loving spring 2016

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ulrv8riBQMo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37LAC6bVoo4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yb7KE6QYDC0


----------

